# non stick cookware



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

My wife and I read somewhere that cooking with non-stick cookware is bad for tiels. I've never heard of such a thing and neither have my parents. What do you guys know about this?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Telfon kills them


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Then non stick cookwear is fine unless it is over 500 degrees f.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You might want to do a Google search as to Teflon and how it affects birds.

It is not only cookware but any appliance or even certain bulbs, that are coated with teflon. It can cause respiratory distress, and death if a bird is exposed to them. The same with candles or any scented things that contain essential oils.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

srtiels said:


> You might want to do a Google search as to Teflon and how it affects birds.
> 
> It is not only cookware but any appliance or even certain bulbs, that are coated with teflon. It can cause respiratory distress, and death if a bird is exposed to them. The same with candles or any scented things that contain essential oils.


Why would they coat a bulb with teflon?? Is there an appliance or something I'm not thinking of. 

As far as non-stick cookware, I would assume typical use doesn't bring it over 500 f.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Also does anyone know if George Foreman grills are safe? 

I think we have some non-stick pots and pans but we've used them in every way that we normally do since we've gotten Louise and she hasn't been affect by any of it. 

I don't normally pre-heat a pot or pan though.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Foreman_Grill uses non stick coating
wow glad you asked


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Before I got Lulu I always used non-stick cookware. I got frying pans that came with my Farberware cooking set.

I got rid of them and now only use stainless steel which I am still getting used to. Definetly a different way of cooking!

I also no longer use my sandwich press maker or my George Foreman Grill. 


I love them.. but I love Lulu more!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh sandwich maker too glad mine still in the cupboard and i aint used it


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine is still in my cabinet.. but I don't use it.

So- hey- How about the prince and princess? I have to admit her dress was stunning!

When I woke up to turn on the news, it wasn't on and that is what I saw. Lulu actually turned around to see what was on the tv because she heard the trumpets playing. Well.. at least I think that's what she did.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea was nice it was on so many channels


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

The kiss should've been longer.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Didn't see that part lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

non stick cookware is known to kill birds. theres stories of people losing all of their birds all at once just out of the blue

and you do not have to overheat the pan to get those toxic fumes. they emit fumes no matter what.

chuck non stick and get stainless steel. dont think it wont happen to you, it happens to everyone eventually down the line... george foreman grill as well is non stick...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I believe there are some portable heaters with teflon coating as well...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just realised iv got this  
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TESCO-HG09-VA...350495&cguid=a1c6588912f0a0aa18153f05fff26634
it was well before christmas i used it, im going to give it away now


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> I believe there are some portable heaters with teflon coating as well...


 now im checking mine

Thank god mine is ok


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Thats not good, all our cookware is non-stick. So is my parents and it hasn't affected any birds yet.

Thing that bugs me is the george foreman grill we have is a rather expensive one we got for our wedding.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

If you are interested in non-stick cookware, they have something called green pan and earth pan. They sell them on QVC and HSN.

I believe the Green Pan would be the one to go with. Do not quote me. you would absolutely 100% have to do some research on it first.

It's something that I am looking into b/c I know that companies do lie about whether their products contain dupont and teflon. Not cool!


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm not sure what we are going to do here. I don't think we can really afford to get all new cookware at this point.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Wait is there a way to tell if the pans are non-stick or not without the origional box?


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

we also have non stick cookware and can not afford to replace it all. I put my bird in my bedroom with the door closed while we are cooking. My cage has wheels so its easy to move him around the house.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

moving it doesnt do much  essentially the undetectable fumes emitted burn their lungs and the birds die a painful death.

usually if the pan is black, painted or looks painted with some colour or coating--its nonstick.


stainless steel is relatively cheap. its cheaper than nonstick.

we got a set of 5 pots, 1 pan, and we paid 60 for the set. thats a lot cheaper than non stick sets.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

It is relatively cheap.

Matter of fact, lots of great companies like Farberware, Cuisineart couple of others have cheap stuff.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I usually get these http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...laundry|14418476/Trail/searchtext>PAN+SET.htm as they so cheap lol
which i will be needing some more


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have betty crocker stainless steal set.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would sell the George Foreman grill and get some stainless steel pans. You have to also be careful of steam humidifiers some have non stick coatings on the coils.


----------

